# Gaslow fill up. Portugal, Algarve.



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi, i,m in a town called Olhao just before Faro on the Algarve. If anyone can give any help in finding somewhere to fill up my gaslow it would be much appreciated. The german LPG list shows somewhere in Albufeira which would be ok as i'm heading towards Lagos. Haven't had much luck using the german instructions so far.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

DollarYen said:


> Hi, i,m in a town called Olhao just before Faro on the Algarve. If anyone can give any help in finding somewhere to fill up my gaslow it would be much appreciated. The german LPG list shows somewhere in Albufeira which would be ok as i'm heading towards Lagos. Haven't had much luck using the german instructions so far.


Hi DY,

This should help you out

GAS BOTTLE REFILLING STATIONS ON THE ALGARVE.

Vila Real di Santo Antonio (eastern end, near the Spanish border)
Blue Elephant car wash - on the Faro road out of the town
GPL filling station is behind the car wash, they have adapters for most european gas bottles.
Access slightly restricted, long vehicles may have problems but we were OK (at 6.7m)

Boliquime. 
50 metres off N125 sign clearly visible from main road.

Quelfes. 
Take the N 398 (East of Olhao) signed Moncaraphacho, Faro & Espahne leave at first exit. GPL station can be clearly seen on the left as you approach the exit.

From A22 leave at exit 15. Take Quelfes turn off from N398 signed on left.

It gets a bit tight when you get a couple of large RVs filling their tanks. They also install gas tanks.
They are open seven days a week.
If you have any problems finding the place the phone number is 289 704 851 Fax 289 721 246 
The boss Edmundo Santos speaks very good English.

The seasons Greetings

Don


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello Don. I think i spotted the one at Quelfes i don't tink it was open. Will head towards Boliquieme. Wish me luck.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

From Olhao go up onto the motorway and go west ....first or second services have it.We had no problems there most of the motorway services have it.

Val


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I forgot to mention the gas filling places I posted will also refill Calor bottles.

They have all the correct equipment to do the job properly. They will also refill half empty/full bottles.

Don


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

just filled up at the Quelfes station. Looked like it was closed but there was a chap sat in his car behind some iron bars. I reckon joining this site has just paid for itself. Best tenner i ever spent.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like we posted at the same time. I have one gaslow bottle and one normal bottle so will probably pop in there on the way back through and top them both up. Thanks, buy you a drink if we meet.


----------



## 98212 (Mar 19, 2006)

We are in Olhao as well, hello


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

You lucky people We will be there in 5 weeks save some nice weather for me..

Val


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Just filled up my uk bottle at the one at Boliquime. Now heading back to Spain with my gaslow and uk bottle full. Thanks for the info, will be sad to leave Portugal. Have really enjoyed it here.


----------

